
Microsoft is putting Slack on notice - bovermyer
https://qz.com/1325993/microsoft-is-offerring-a-free-version-of-its-slack-competitor-teams/
======
LinuxBender
I was hoping this was true. We tried Teams, since it was free with our O365
service. Maybe a dozen people used it for a couple weeks. Everyone is still on
Slack. Our developers used the phrase, "You can take slack from our cold dead
hands".

------
foobarbazetc
Eh... Slack is entrenched at this point.

If you’re not a MS shop you’re not going to even look at this thing.

~~~
rainbowmverse
This is said about every industry standard product before another replaces it.
What makes this different?

